# neue CTF Strecke   Losheim (09.08.09)



## RSGChris (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr haben wir eine neue CTF Strecke.
Wir haben keine Erlaubnis mehr nach Rheinland Pfalz zu fahren. Somit mussten wir uns eine komplett neue Strecke aus suchen.
Diese haben wir nun zum größten Teil fertig. Es sind mehrere leichte Singletrails drin und führt auf den verschiedenen bekannten Wanderpfanden, Felsenweg, Bergener Weg, Tafelrunde. Aber auch einige unbekannte Wege .

Ich hoffe wir bekommen die 48km Runde noch komplett hin, ansonsten müssten wir auch hier, sowei bei der 68km Strecke einen Teil zweimal befahren.

Was jetzt noch ansteht ist die schwierige Verhandelung mit dem Forst. Da wir durch viel Privatwald und eine Wanderwege fahren wird die Verhandelung noch etwas Schweiß kosten.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, das euch die Tour gefallen wird.


----------



## fissenid (23. April 2009)

HallO!

hört sich interessant an. Schade nur dass unsere Landesförster (RLP) sich wieder anstellen und ihr nicht mehr ins "Ausland" fahren dürft..... da muss man sich echt schämen!!!

Trotzdem gutes gelingen!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSGChris (23. April 2009)

Na ja,  garnicht mehr stimmt auch wieder nicht. Es werden halt keine Radsportveranstaltungen ab dem 01.08. genehmigt und da wir ja am 09.08. unsere CTF haben, geht das nicht mehr. 
Zum Glück haben sie uns aber schon letztes Jahr informiert und nicht erst ein paar Wochen vorher.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2009)

RSGChris schrieb:


> Es sind mehrere leichte Singletrails drin und führt auf den verschiedenen bekannten Wanderpfanden, Felsenweg, Bergener Weg, Tafelrunde. Aber auch einige unbekannte Wege .
> 
> Ich hoffe wir bekommen die 48km Runde noch komplett hin, ansonsten müssten wir auch hier, sowei bei der 68km Strecke einen Teil zweimal befahren.



Na das wollen wir doch mal nicht hoffen, nach Jahrelangen Waldautobahn fahren ist es auch mal Zeit geworden das sich bei euch was tut.
Ihr habt die schönsten Trail´s des Saarlandes vor der Tür und nutzt die nicht,
oder dürft nicht.
ist ja schon fast eine Schande.

Christian


----------



## Calli Potter (28. April 2009)

Bin dann mal auf die CTF gespannt, weil ihr habt da oben echt ein gutes Gebiet und richtig schöne Pädcha!! 

Also haut rein


----------



## luntenlouis (11. Mai 2009)

Hi hat hier jemand einen Link zu den diesjährigen CTF Veranstaltungen, sprich Termine?


----------



## Cywalker (11. Mai 2009)

luntenlouis schrieb:


> Hi hat hier jemand einen Link zu den diesjährigen CTF Veranstaltungen, sprich Termine?



Hier gibt's einige Termine:
http://radschweine.de/load.php?name=akmultibooking


----------



## Maxnus (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab`s Euch letztes Jahr schon gesagt und kann nur hoffen, dass Eure neue Strecke einschlägt; die alte hatte mit MTB schon nix mehr zu tun.
Die Überherrner haben sich ihre CTF veranstaltung auch mit ner Waldautobahn vor Jahren schon kaputt gemacht, warum sich dieses Jahr noch einer nach Lebach getraut hat (immerhin waren die ersten 17 km dieses Jahr neu und richtig gut, aber dann. . . wie gehabt).
Also macht kräftig Werbung, nicht dass keiner mehr kommt;  ich hätte Euch ohne neue Strecke endgültig bestreikt.
Gutes Gelingen


----------



## RSGChris (12. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst bin im März 35km unserer neuen Strecke gefahren.
Sie geht zuerst Richtung Bachem, kreuz und quer durch den Wald, mal steil einen Pfad hoch, mal normale Waldwege und dann wieder schmale Pfade bergab. Das hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen.

Dann geht es in Richtung Hausbach und Bergen. Dort haben wir auch einige schöne Pfade gefunden. (Teilweise auf dem BergenerWeg)
Ich hoffe nur, dass sie nicht zu sehr zugewachsen sind.

Anschließend geht es über die Bundesstrasse (Höhe Parkplatz Stausee) auf die andere Seite.
Dort geht es in Richtung Bergen (auch wieder BegenerWeg) und anschließend Richtung Scheiden (TafelTour).
Von dort Richtung Losheim.

Ich würde sogar noch gerne einige andere Wanderpfade mit rein nehmen, aber ob wir das genehmigt bekommen 
Die Anfrage ist gestartet und bin mir sicher das wir auch vieles bewilligt bekommen.

Auch wenn wir dieses Jahr noch nicht das Beste für euch finden, so werden wir weiter daran arbeiten.


----------



## RSGChris (26. Mai 2009)

So, die Strecke habe ich am WE komplett abgefahren.
Nun will ich mal euere Meinung wissen.

Wir haben einige Wege drin, bei denen kleine Fichtenstämme im weg liegen. Teils auf dem Boden, teils ca. 30cm hoch und einen Baumstamm in Augenhöhe.
Sollen wir die liegen lassen? Ihr müsstet dann teilweise vom Rad absteigen und die Räder über die Baumstämme heben, anders ist das nicht möglich.

Es gibt auch eine Stelle, da geht es durch Dornen und Brenneseln. Sollen wir die auch stehen lassen?

Bei einem Weg sind wir uns noch unsicher, der geht für ca. 1,5km über einen fast zugewachsenen Weg. Der lässt sich echt schwer fahren (Hecken, hohes Gras, Baumstämme, etc.). Sollen wir den drin lassen?


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2009)

alles drin lassen, aber fahrbar machen!

d.h. Baumstämme dürfen nur so hoch sein dass man sie mit etwas fahrtechnik auch ohne Absteigen überwinden kann

durch Brennessel und Dornen fährt wohl niemand gerne ;-) Endweder Motorsense, oder morgens irgendwie platt walzen (Plattfüße wegen Dornen sind ärgerlich ;-) )

und die 1,5km: da bietet sich doch an, den Weg passend für die CTF wieder schön herzustellen, d.h. auf Singletrailbreite "auszubauen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. Mai 2009)

Bin auch der Meinung ihr solltet das alles drin lassen, ist zwar viel Arbeit die Trails her zu richten aber das lohnt sich bestimmt.


----------



## Maxnus (27. Mai 2009)

Dornen und Brennnesseln müssen nicht sein; flicke im Jahr schon genügend Platten, muß man ja nicht mutwillig herbeiführen - Rest ist o.k.


----------



## zakus (12. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> durch Brennessel und Dornen fährt wohl niemand gerne ;-)



Wir sind doch keine Mädchen. Außerdem sind Wunden sexy  und Brennesseln fördern die Durchblutung.

Ich freu mich auf den CTF.
Trag ich mir schonmal in den Kalender ein.

Bin letztens zwei Touren im Hochwald gefahren (Start von Niederlosheim).
Tolles Terrain.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habs mir auch mal in den Kalender geschrieben. Das sind ja fast meine Hausstrecken! Gibts irgendwo schon nen genauen Streckenverlauf?


----------



## RSGChris (15. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke ist nur zur Genehmigung.
Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, aber leider kann man hier keine anhängen, oder?

Nun hoffen wir, das der Forst nichts ein zuwenden hat.

Ich werde Teile die Strecke in den nächsten Tagen noch abfahren um weitere Bilder zu machen.

Wir vom RSG freuen uns auch drauf und sind gespannt wie euch die neue Strecke gefällt.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2009)

RSGChris schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist nur zur Genehmigung.
> Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, aber leider kann man hier keine anhängen, oder?
> 
> Nun hoffen wir, das der Forst nichts ein zuwenden hat.
> ...



Die Bilder kannst du hier in dein Album stellen,"scroll mal ganz hoch dort steht Fotoalbum" dann kannst du die hier in 3 größen Einstellen.
Bin auf die Bilder mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSGChris (16. Juni 2009)

Bilder habe ich in mein Album eingestellt.
Die sind aus dem zweiten Teil der Strecke, vom Parkplatz Bundesstraße (Stausee).

Vom ersten Teil muss ich noch welche machen.
Mir persönlich gefällt der erste Teil besser.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es den mit einer kleinen Vorfahrt aus?
Würde mir gerne mal ein Bild machen, es haben mich schon einige gefragt was geändert wurde.
Für die, wo von weiter her sind soll es sich ja auch schließlich lohnen.

Christian


----------



## RSGChris (16. Juni 2009)

das können wir machen.

habe auch eine word-datei mit bilder von jeder abzweigung gemacht, die ist aber leider recht größ (50mb)

Termin für eine Fahrt?  Ich kann eigentlich fast immer, am liebsten Abends wärend der Woche, da ich am WE  RTF fahre.


----------



## RSGChris (16. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, ich habe die Strecken in zwei Teile geteilt
erster Teil 26km mit 450Hm
zweiter Teil mit 28km und 600 Hm

genau das richtige für eine Feierabendrunde.
(Ich fahre aber eher langsam)


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

@RSGChris schau mal in deine PN


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2009)

So Leute, heute bin ich mal den ersten Teil der Strecke mitgefahren und kann euch nur gutes darüber berichten was Christoph mit seiner Truppe da gezaubert hat, ist schon sehenswert.
Wir haben heute einige Trails freigeräumt und die sind richtig geil, also wenn der zweite Teil auch so ist wird das eine klasse CTF.

Christian


----------



## RSGChris (23. Juni 2009)

Hier mal unsere Streckendaten (mit HAC4 aufgezeichnet)

Strecke 1: 20km 280Hm
Strecke 2: 35km 670Hm
Strecke 3: 50km 1000Hm
Strecke 4: 68km 1350Hm (es wird ein Teil zweimal gefahren)

Die 20km Tour ist keine Familientour, da dort bereits einige Trails enthalten sind (Tipp von Christian)


Christian, danke für deine Mithilfe, wir werden auf deine Erfahrung sicherlich noch öfters zurückgreifen.

Teil 2 werden wir voraussichtlich nächsten Dienstag fahren,  17:30 Uhr Vereinslokal Rathausstuben Losheim


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Juni 2009)

RSGChris schrieb:


> Hier mal unsere Streckendaten (mit HAC4 aufgezeichnet)
> 
> Strecke 1: 20km 280Hm
> Strecke 2: 35km 670Hm
> ...



Hört sich gut an, da lohnt sich sicher auch eine weitere Anreise. 
Da werde ich mir dieses Jahr die Strecke sicher mal ansehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2009)

So weit brauchst du nicht zu fahren, kommst einfach zu mir dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall 
Wenn wir dann zurück sind gibt es was zu futtern und wenn du Bock hast noch ein oder zwei Sauna Gänge.


----------



## Tobilas (24. Juni 2009)

Wie ich Markus kenne brütet er schon über die geeignete Anfahrtsroute nach Losheim 
Bis zum 9.8. isses ja noch ein Stück, mal sehn ob wir mal ne Vorfahrt aus Richtung Oppen organisiert kriegen...
Gruß
oland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn du lust hast komm nächste Woche einfach vorbei, dann ist der zweite Teil dran.


----------



## Dijo (25. Juni 2009)

bei der tatkräftigen Unterstützung wird der Termin 09.08.09 für mich ja schon zum Pflichtprogramm


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juni 2009)

Heute bin ich das erste Teilstück nochmal allein gefahren, vorher habe ich aber noch ein Paar Trails mitgenommen als ich über Rimmlingen gefahren bin, da fahren nicht so viele lang...




jetzt wo alle Bäume und Gestrüpp weggeräumt sind lässt die sich klasse fahren.


----------



## RSGChris (25. Juni 2009)

Das ist also der Aussichtturm bei Rimmlingen,  den kannt ich noch nicht.





Achja Heribert geht es wieder besser.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Wie ich Markus kenne brütet er schon über die geeignete Anfahrtsroute nach Losheim
> Bis zum 9.8. isses ja noch ein Stück, mal sehn ob wir mal ne Vorfahrt aus Richtung Oppen organisiert kriegen...
> Gruß
> oland



Jo, könnte man glatte einen Marathon daraus machen. 
Püttlingen, Schwarzenholz, Saarwellingen, Litermont, Oppen...
Und überall noch die Schmankerl mitnehmen. 

Würde dann auch schon am Samstag morgen losfahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juni 2009)

...und Montag Mittag wieder zu Hause einrollen.

Also glaubt mir wenn wir von mir aus Starten und noch den ein oder anderen Trail mitnehmen dann sollte der Samstag ausgefüllt sein.


----------



## chris84 (29. Juni 2009)

@Dämon: ich komm dann morgens auch bei dir vorbei 

(die CTF ist Sonntags, nicht Samstags, oder?  )


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...und Montag Mittag wieder zu Hause einrollen.
> 
> Also glaubt mir wenn wir von mir aus Starten und noch den ein oder anderen Trail mitnehmen dann sollte der Samstag ausgefüllt sein.



Jo, glaub ich ja, wollte aber mal wieder was ganz perverses machen. Normal war gestern. 

Ich frag mal den Michael ober der mitfährt und mich die Berge hochschiebt. Das wär für den genau das richtige Training.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Dämon: ich komm dann morgens auch bei dir vorbei
> 
> (die CTF ist Sonntags, nicht Samstags, oder?  )



klar Sonntags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSGChris (30. Juni 2009)

Heute  Teil 2  der Strecke (ca. 28km)
Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr, Vereinslokal Rathausstuben Losheim


Ich finde den ersten Teil schöner, aber der 2 Teil muss man auch mal gefahren sein ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich dir zustimmen,Teil 1 ist echt klasse geworden 
Teil 2 ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, schönes Panorama und ein paar Trails sind ja auch dabei.
Den ein oder anderen werden wir bestimmt noch finden.

Christian


----------



## RSGChris (30. Juni 2009)

Panorama,  wo hast du den nur hingeschaut  (wo sind den die smilies, finde keinen, könnte jetzt einen grinsenden gebrauchen)

Ein paar schöne Trails könnte der zweite Teil wirklich gebrauchen. Mit deiner Hilfe werden wir die auch noch finden.

Wo hast du den das schöne Video, von Völklingen, finde es nicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2009)

Bitteschön


----------



## RSGChris (5. August 2009)

Am Sonntag ist es soweit.
Wir hoffen auf euer kommen und auf tolles Wetter.
Damit es euch bei uns gefällt haben wir einige Extras für euch.
Tolle Strecke, super Verpflegung und als Highlight eine Masseurin an Start und Ziel.
Für eine kleine Spende könnt ihr euch dort wieder fit kneten lassen.

Also bis am Sonntag 09. August in Losheim

Weitere Infos:
www.RSG-Hochwald-Losheim.de
www.mobile-therapie.com


----------



## Dämon__ (5. August 2009)

Bin in jedem Fall am Start, die Strecke war bei der Vorfahrt ja schon so geil 
@MW was ist den mit dir  hast du noch Kinderlähmung vom SIS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. August 2009)

ich bin auch am Start, es Wetter kann nur gut werden!


----------



## Dämon__ (5. August 2009)

Jo Samstag ist Staubbekämpfung und Sonntag sind die Trail´s schön griffig.


----------



## Dijo (7. August 2009)

werd auch da sein, Streckenlänge aber noch ungewiss. Ich führ nen Bekannten in die kleine feine Welt der CTF ein.  Mal sehen, wieweit ers schafft. 

Aber den frühen Start werd ich meinem Wecker noch schonend beibringen müssen


----------



## Tobilas (9. August 2009)

Na das war doch nicht schlecht heute. Ganz gute Tour mit einigen sehr schönen Stellen, es hat sich gelohnt. Besonderes Highlight: das Stierchen mitten auf der Strecke, es hat uns angeklotzt und überlegt, ob es uns leiden kann oder nicht.  Gottseidank waren wir schon weg als es sich entschieden hat 
Mit Sicherheit ist rund um Losheim noch einiges mehr drin an Trails, gute Kritiken sind ja Ansporn für mehr, wir werden also mal sehn wie die Runde nächstes Jahr ist. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dämon__ (9. August 2009)

Ja war doch super Heute, schöne Strecke, tolle Verpflegung und das Wetter war auch noch klasse.
Hat doch alles wieder gepasst, am ENDE hatte ich 80 km auf der Uhr und war leider schon zu Hause.
@Christof über nächstes Jahr müssen wir uns mal wieder unterhalten.


----------



## DeLocke (9. August 2009)

Jo war heute auf der 51km Strecke unterwegs. Schöne Strecke mit ein paar richtig coolen Trails. Die Ausschilderung und die Verpflegung waren auch gut.

Also alles in allem ein schöner Bike-Sonntag


----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

Organisation, Verpflegung und Ausschilderung der Strecke fand ich top.

Die Strecke selbst mit  hatte mir doch zuviel Anteile an Waldautobahnen und statt der 2ten Runde ab K3 gibts sicher noch Alternativen. Daher bin ich dann auch nur die 51er Runde gefahren.

Auf der Heimfahrt hab ich ehrlich schon überlegt, ob die Strecke meine weite Anreise ( über 80 KM ) rechtfertigt und so hoffe ich auf das nächste Jahr.

@ Dämon,  wann seid ihr denn aus dem Bett gekrochen und losgefahren?

ich dachte euch unterwegs mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen, aber weder am Start um 7:30 Uhr noch unterwegs eine Spur von euch.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2009)

@Dijo wir sind erst kurz nach 09.00 Uhr von der Halle los, schade das wir uns verpasst haben.
Ich hoffe doch das du nächste Monat zu uns kommst, bei so einer weiten Anreise.


----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

nächsten Monat?  Wann und wo ist da was?


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2009)

CTF Reimsbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

sollte ich zu Hause sein, kannst du 100 % mit mir rechnen, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich an dem WE mitm Bike in den Berchtesgardener Alpen.

Das enscheidet sich ersts nächste Woche.


----------



## RSGChris (11. August 2009)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat. Wir haben uns auch mächtig angestrengt um euch was ordentliches zu bieten.
Mit Unterstützung von Christian, werden wir für nächstens Jahr die Strecke ausbauen. 

Leider gab es auch eine Beschwerde bei der Gemeinde. Dort hat sich eine Wandererin beschwert, weil zwei Moutainbiker sie und weitere Wanderer fast umgefahren haben und dann noch dabei gemault haben.
Ich hoffe ihr macht dies nicht so.
Sie hat aber auch geschrieben, dass einige freundlich gegrüßt hätten.
Super fand ich dann die Stellungnahme der Gemeinde / Touristen-Info. Sie hat uns voll und ganz unterstützt.
Denke mit so einer Gemeinde im Rücken können wir nächstes Jahr bestimmt noch einiges bewegen.


----------



## luntenlouis (17. August 2009)

Komplient an diese Strecke und natürlich an die Organisatoren tausend mal besser als die vom vorigen Jahr!! weiter so


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. August 2009)

Hi RSGChris, 

diese Jahr war das eine gelungene Strecke. Da komme ich nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. Super war auch die sehr gute Verpflegung. 

Bitte macht weiter so...


----------



## RSGChris (17. August 2009)

Danke für euer Lob.

Das geht runter wie Öl ;-)

Sicher machen wir weiter so!!!


Zur Info:
Anette H. Borhani, die Masseurin bei unserer Veranstaltung ist am Montag 24.08. im SWR Fernsehn. Die Sendung heißt Kaffee oder Tee.
Vielleicht berichtet sie ja auch von den doch etwas zurückhaltenden Radsportler im Saarland.

Achja, das nächste mal müsst ihr besser aufpassen was ihr sagt. Den Anette ist gehörlos und kann von den Lippen ablesen. ;-)


----------

